# pneumatic clamps



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

I'm building a jig to glue up laminated arms for a project. as I am doing this repetitively I am looking for air clamps without breaking the bank. Anyone out there have any idea's? 
thanks 
Dave Clark 
Kansas City


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

*Dave*, will you need to keep these pressed for a long time waiting for the glue to set? Air pressure can vary. Is the clamp just to hold things until you can use screws or fasteners to hold it while the glue cures?

It is not as convenient as using air clamps, since it is not hands-free, and I don't know how many of these "arms" you are making, but have you considered mechanical clamps for your jig and a battery powered impact driver?


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

Al, I am making multiple saw frames for the Chevalet de Marqueterie. they are laminated and I am currently doing them on this setup.









I was planning on leaving them on until glue is set - 45min to 60 min. I think two clamps would suffice, and would replace the Veritas bench pups. I am just struggling to find a source.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Dave, if I might ask why are you laminating? I found that the joint could be most easily made on the table saw from solid wood. All my frames came out straight and square and the corners fit well enough to glue up with very simple clamps and HHG.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

How about the Bessey Auto-Adjust Toggle Clamps?


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

Paul,
I tried it with the very same tenoning jig shown in your photo, and the result was not good. What did you use for a blade? And how thick were the fingers?


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

Rustynails,
I've considered them, and they would work, however was also looking around for a pneumatic solution as well. 
tnx


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a chisel toothed (flat bottomed kerf) heavy blade that takes out ~3/16". The wood I was using was rough 1" walnut so I likely got ~7/8" out of it. That would have left the outside "fingers" a shade thin and the others~3/16".
Yours look a little thicker but it would only work better. From a cost/benefit analysis point of view, 1" stock is all you need. None of mine are any thicker and they all work just fine. I have made them from Osage Orange (Az chevy), Bubinga (my home chevy) and Walnut, (the school chevys) and all perform very well.


----------

